# Amarok spielt nicht und beendet nicht

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo alle zusammen,

nach dem man mir hier im Forum erzählt hat, dass Amarok 2.2 endlich wieder Abspiel-Statistiken benutzt, die es früher mal bei 1.4 gab, habe ich den auch installiert und tatsächlich, die Funktionen sind drin. Ursprünglich gab es auch kein Problem (seit ich weiß, dass man lastfm ein USE-Flag ist...).

Jetzt habe ich mir allerdings (ich weiß nicht, ob der Zusammenhang wirklich darin liegt, aber es wäre wohl durchaus denkbar) ein Plugin für Opera installieren wollen, damit ich DivX-Videos online kucken kann (abseits meiner Frage kann mir bestimmt auch jemand verraten, wie das heißt, was ich installieren kann, dass mir dann bei einer Seite mit eingebettetem DivX-Video vorgeschlagen wird, das eingebettete Video mit einem installierten Player zu installieren). Da kam dann leider der ganze mplayer mit, der mir eigentlich nicht gefällt, da ich KDE benutze und eigentlich mit dem Dragon-Player ganz zu Frieden bin und ich denke, das Problem besteht seither, bin mir aber nicht so ganz sicher.

Das Problem sieht so aus, dass Amarok sich öffnen lässt, wenn ich dann ein Lied abspielen will, wechselt oben das Symbol am entsprechenden Knopf von Play auch auf Pause und unten neben der Uhr wird mir im Systemabschnitt auch ein Amarok-Symbol mit einem Abspielpfeil angezeigt. Auch wenn ich mit der Maus darüberfahre, zeigt es mir an, welches Lied gerade läuft, nur leider bleibt das Lied bei 0 Sekunden stehen und wird weiterhin als spielend angezeigt. Dementsprechend höre ich natürlich auch nichts.

Wenn ich Amarok dann beenden will (Rechtsklick -> Beenden im Systemabschnitt), dann verschwindet nur das offene Fenster, aber im Systemabschnitt bleibt er stehen. Nochmal beenden funktioniert nicht, es sei denn, ich schicke ihm von außen ein TERM-Signal.

Vielleicht kann mir da ja jemand weiterhelfen.

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## musv

Ich würde ausschließen, dass der mplayer Deinen Amarok kaputt macht. mplayer bringt seine eigenen libs mit. Amarok basiert entweder auf gestreamer oder auf xine-lib bzw. auf phonon-kde.

Zum Betrachten von eingebetteten Videos benötigst du den gecko-mediaplayer.

Btw: mplayer ist eigentlich der beste Videoplayer, den es überhaupt für Linux gibt. Was der nicht abspielt, spielt keiner ab.

----------

## franzf

Und weil der mplayer so dolle ist und du kde4 verwendest, solltest du dir mal "smplayer" anschauen.

Ist eine richtig gute Qt4-Gui für den mplayer.

Evtl. ist aber auch vlc mit dem Qt4-Frontend was für dich, ich hatte auch noch kein Video, das vlc nicht gepackt hätte.

Und wenn du ganz experminetierfreudig bist probierst du dann gleich noch aus dem kdeplayground das vlc-phonon-Backend aus, oder gleich das mplayer-Backend  :Wink: 

(Gibts dafür schon ebuilds?)

----------

## AmonAmarth

ich würde vorschlagen du startest amarok mal aus der konsole und schaust was diese ausgibt beim einfrieren von amarok. ich vermute acuh das irgendwas am phonon backend nicht stimmt. alternativ kannst du auch mal die konfigurationsdateien von amarok und phonon löschen/verschieben/(durchsehen):

```
~/.kde4/share/apps/amarok
```

```
~/.kde4/share/config/amarok*
```

```
~/.kde4/share/config/phonondevicesrc
```

----------

## franzf

Du kannst auch ein provisorisches revdep-rebuild starten.

Es kann nämlich sein, dass dein Backend einfach einen Decoder nicht laden kann.

Hat das mplayer installieren irgend welche anderen Updates nachgezogen?

----------

